
Twitter ‘gave Saudi Arabia information about journalist who ended up dead’ - jbegley
https://metro.co.uk/2018/11/09/twitter-gave-saudi-arabia-information-about-journalist-who-ended-up-dead-8123873/
======
ryanlol
Twitter has fundamentally screwed up by allowing far too many employees direct
access to customer data.

They will never be able to stop these leaks. (But neither will FB)

------
freewizard
Not a surprise. Just like China govt has been trying to recruit Twitter
employees.

------
webninja
“They got his information from the Twitter office in Dubai.”

Ouch.

